# Überbrücken der Sicherheitsfunktion "Schutztür öffnen"



## Wignatz (4 September 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage an die Experten bzw ein kleines Problem:

Wenn bei unseren Maschinen die Schutztür aufgeht (über Pilz Sicherheitsschalter, Schaltrelais etc.) dann sind folge dessen die Antriebe sicher abgeschaltet (Bosch Rexroth Sicherheitstechnik). Da wir auch zwei Spindeln in der Maschine haben, dauert das ständige Anlaufen der Spindeln und abbremsen seine Zeit. Die Spindeln sind ebenfalls nochmals über Stillstandswächter überwacht um sicher zugehen, dass die Schutztür erst aufgeht, wenn die Spindeln wirklich stehen.
Nun wollen wir einen Roboter vor die Maschine setzen, welcher automatisch die Maschine bestückt. Der Roboter kommt von extern und ist ebenfalls umzäunt, integrierte Sicherheitstechnik etc.

Jetzt ist aber das Problem, das wir gerne das Abschalten der Spindeln überbrücken möchten wenn der Roboter davor steht um dementsprechend die Totzeit (Spindel anlaufen und abbremsen) zu vermeiden.
D.H. Roboter vorhanden --> zwei sichere Signale an unsere SPS das dieser vorhanden ist --> Öffnen unserer Schutztür --> Spindeln drehen trotzdem weiter --> Roboter fährt rein und bestückt die Maschine --> Roboter fährt zurück --> Schutztür zu und weiter gehts.

Habt ihr da ein paar Tipps wie man das am besten lösen könnte?
Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß Wignatz


----------



## Aventinus (4 September 2012)

Dann würde ich die Schutztürgeschichte ganz ausbauen wenn der Roboter installiert wird.


----------



## volker (4 September 2012)

mir ist der aufbau nicht ganz klar. robo umzäunt und maschine umzäunt?
im normalfall kenn ich das so, daß der robo und die maschine in einem gemeinsamen umzäunten bereich stehen.

EDIT:
nicht richtig gelesen.
ich würde es so machen. der umzäunte sicherheitsbereich liegt parallel zu der schutztür. ist zaun zu bleiben die spindeln an wenn schutztür auf.
wenn zaun auf gehen die spindeln in stop wenn schutztür auf


----------



## Wignatz (4 September 2012)

Hallo Volker,



> ich würde es so machen. der umzäunte sicherheitsbereich liegt parallel zu der schutztür. ist zaun zu bleiben die spindeln an wenn schutztür auf.
> wenn zaun auf gehen die spindeln in stop wenn schutztür auf



Ja genau so sollte es sein, aber wie bzw über welche Sicherheitsbausteine könnte man das realisieren?
Bin da noch nicht so erfahren auf dem ganzen Gebiet


----------



## volker (4 September 2012)

kenne jetzt den aufbau nicht. aber irgendwo in der maschine wird die tür ja 2-kanalig abgefragt. zu diesen kontakten kannst du deinen zaun parallel schalten.
wie das mit dem bremsen, der stillstandsüberwachung und der zuhaltung realisiert ist weiss ich ja nicht. sind das sichere überwachungen? wovon ich ausgehe. da musst du bestimmt auch noch was machen, denn sonst würde die tür ja nicht entriegeln.
ohne hardwareplan lässt sich das schwer sagen


----------



## Tommi (4 September 2012)

Hallo,

konfigurierbare Sicherheitsschaltgeräte sind für sowas geeignet (z.B. PNOZ-multi).

Aber vergiß nicht, eine "mechanische" Risikobeurteilung zu machen. Kann man wirklich die
Spindeln nicht mehr erreichen, auch wenn man weit in die Anlage hineinlangt?
Das ist zunächst mal wichtiger, als Deine steuerungstechnische Betrachtung.  
Dazu gibt es Normen, die solche Abstände festlegen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Wignatz (4 September 2012)

@ Volker:
Die Stillstandsüberwachung müsste dann ja theoretisch zweikanalig sicher überbrückt werden ebenso wie die Zuhaltung. Die Zuhaltung zu überbrücken bzw zu entriegeln wenn die Spindeln noch laufen gestaltet sich hier etwas schwierig, da Bosch-Rexroth eine etwas unübersichtliche Verdrahtungsvorgabe hat um die Zuhaltung in Verbindung mit der integrierten Sicherheit der Regler zu gewährleisten. 

@ Tommi:
Ja, wenn der Roboter vorhanden ist, ist es nicht mehr möglich in den Arbeitsraum zu greifen. Die Umzäunung des Roboter schließt bündig mit der Maschine ab.


----------



## volker (4 September 2012)

hast du eine sichere sps? wenn nicht empfehle ich dir, wie tommi schon erwähnt hat, eine pnozmulti oder ähnliches einzubauen.
dann bist du sehr flexibel. die pnoz kostet gerade mal 700€. und die programmiersoftware ist auch recht günstig.
für solche anwendungen die du gerade hast nehme ich die fast immer.
kannst du mal den hw-plan posten wo die sicherheit für die rexroth drauf ist.


----------



## Wignatz (4 September 2012)

Wir haben leider nur eine Standardsps..
Ich werde mal schauen das ich morgen Teile des Plans hochlade.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (5 September 2012)

Wignatz schrieb:


> Ja genau so sollte es sein, aber wie bzw über welche Sicherheitsbausteine könnte man das realisieren?
> Bin da noch nicht so erfahren auf dem ganzen Gebiet



Du weißt aber schon, was Du da machst oder?


----------



## Wignatz (6 September 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, was Du da machst oder?



Ich habe vergessen, das es heutzutage eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist alles zu wissen.

@Volker:
Leider kann ich den Plan nicht hochladen...versuche es später nochmal.

Ist es mit der Mutingfunktion zu vergleichen? Ich muss ja, während der Roboter das Material in die Maschine einlegt, eine Sicherheitsfunktion überbrücken.


----------



## volker (6 September 2012)

du musst auf jeden fall betrachten ob bei geöfneter tür und laufender spindel eine gefahr besteht.
nicht nur das da niemand reinlaufen kann. herausschleudernde teile und so. fehlfunktion des robo der in die laufende spindel fährt.
etc.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 September 2012)

Wignatz schrieb:


> Ich habe vergessen, das es heutzutage eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist alles zu wissen.



Ich wollte Dir nicht ins Regal pissen.

Aber nach Deinen bisherigen Beiträgen hierzu ist die Frage absolut berechtigt. Du bewegst Dich in einem Bereich der deutlich mehr erfordert, als die reine Sicherheitsfunktion technisch umzusetzen.
Am Anfang MUSS eine Risikobewertung nach Maschinenrichtlinie erfolgen, erst danach kann man sich mit der technischen Umsetzung der erforderlichen Maßnahmen befassen. Es macht hier etwas den Eindruck, als würde das Pferd gerade von hinten aufgezäumt.
Und deswegen habe ich die Frage in den Raum gestellt, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, dass hier noch etwas mehr Aufklärung notwendig ist.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 September 2012)

... um mal bei dem angefragten Punkt zu bleiben ...

@Wignatz:
Da du es hier ja mit einer Logik zu tun hast würde ich schon dem Vorschlag von Tommi bezüglich der Safety-SPS folgen. Die hier genannte SPS (es gibt da auch noch andere vergleichbare Hersteller) ersetzt nichtz deine schon vorhandene SPS sondern käme noch dazu. Soie würde aber deine schon vorhandenen Sicherheits-Schaltgeräte ganz oder teilweise ersetzen können und ist dann in der Lage, dir eine gewissen Freiraum zu ermöglichen. Es muss ja nicht immer gleich eine Siemens F-Steuerung sein ...

Gruß
Larry


----------

